# Moving to Toronto from Raleigh, North Carolina



## nclehmann (Nov 21, 2011)

Our family is moving to Toronto in June this year. My wife's work is relocating us to Toronto (Uptown - Yorkville area) for 2-3 years. We are both in our late 30s and have a 4yr old daughter (soon to be 5 years old in May). My wife works in retail and I am a CPA in public practice. We have a ton of questions and have no idea where to begin. I was hoping I could get some guidance here. Please let me know if I am over thinking some of this.

1. What are Canada's policies on handguns, rifles and shotguns? I know that I cannot conceal carry, but can I have them in my home? How about for hunting?
2. What is the process for registering a child in public school for kindergarten beginning next fall?
3. Are there summer camps available in the city for kids for all or part of the summer?
4. We are offroad enthusiasts and have 2 large, lifted Jeeps. Are there any restrictions on vehicles in the city limits? Inspections, etc?
5. What resources are there for general moving items? Schools, banks, insurance companies, etc?

Thanks! We are very excited about this opportunity and can't wait to live and experience Toronto.

Alex


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

1. Highlights of Canada's Firearms Laws - Royal Canadian Mounted Police
2. You just take the child to school in your cachement area and register her. Take your Immigration documentation with you.
3. Yes
4. No
5. Everything you'll ever need is in Toronto

Much good luck.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

nclehmann said:


> 1. What are Canada's policies on handguns, rifles and shotguns? I know that I cannot conceal carry, but can I have them in my home? How about for hunting?


Guns are very tightly regulated. See more here:
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_politics_in_Canada



nclehmann said:


> 2. What is the process for registering a child in public school for kindergarten beginning next fall?


Contact the TDSB and the school designated for the area you are living.



nclehmann said:


> 3. Are there summer camps available in the city for kids for all or part of the summer?


Yes!!



nclehmann said:


> 4. We are offroad enthusiasts and have 2 large, lifted Jeeps. Are there any restrictions on vehicles in the city limits? Inspections, etc?


There are provincial regulations regarding modified vehicles, as well as insurance issues and you likely will have additional issues with height and city parking... That doesn't even begin to figure in issues with gas consumption and the current cost of gas.



nclehmann said:


> 5. What resources are there for general moving items? Schools, banks, insurance companies, etc?


Like what? I don't understand the question...


----------



## nclehmann (Nov 21, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Like what? I don't understand the question...


Thanks for the quick replies. I guess I'm looking for an organization that can refer people to insurance agents, realtors, facilities like dance studios, gyms, etc. Is there a Chamber of Commerce or some sort of welcome committee for newcomers?


----------

